# my staffy



## carrielaing (Dec 23, 2007)

my staff at 11 months old hes called vader tell me what u think


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a beautiful staff, he his gorgeous,


----------



## carrielaing (Dec 23, 2007)

how old is yours


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

very handsome


----------



## carrielaing (Dec 23, 2007)

here is another pic he dont get on with other dogs though


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice looking dog, my eldest dog isnt too fond on other dogs ither, exept for my other dogs


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

He looks perfect!


----------

